# RTV



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Really liking RTV so far. Shows you can't find anywhere else. May have to look into some kind of PVR or DVD recorder.


----------



## Yes616 (Sep 6, 2006)

I am getting RTV on WNEP 16.2 from Scranton, PA. Great stuff there.


----------

